# Three watches - Any Info?



## Pud (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My first post, so please be gentle with me. I have three vintage watches that I need to decide what to do with. They are:

1) Amaryllis....looks like gold, and is Swiss-made

2) Smiths Astral 15

3) Stowa

is there somewhere that specialises in this type of watch?

would they be worth restoring?

Any information / advice is welcome.


----------



## Pud (Jan 26, 2017)

For pic, see:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally i like smiths, as for if its worth repairing take i to your local jewellers they no doudt get an estimate for you.

There is loads and loads of info on Smiths, have a good look on the internet.


----------



## Pud (Jan 26, 2017)

antony said:


> Personally i like smiths, as for if its worth repairing take i to your local jewellers they no doudt get an estimate for you.
> There is loads and loads of info on Smiths, have a good look on the internet.


Thank you Anthony, I'll have a look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*All are possibly worth repairing dependent on whether it's for monetary gain or sentimental value. As above a trip to the local watchmakers/repairers for a quote would be the first port of call followed by some internet searching for sales achieved prices if the selling option is desired.*

*If its sentimental value that's the reason for repairing then dependent upon cost it's which one you decide on repairing first.* 

*But the first thing to do is see if they can be repaired in either case. * :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Do they run? If so do they keep time? Do you want to keep a vintage look, or restore to as new condition? As has been said, check in with a repairer to see what's what, they should be able to provide a quote, depending upon what needs doing, and how far you want them restored.

If it were me, and they run and keep time, then I would just run them once a month or so to keep them going.


----------



## Pud (Jan 26, 2017)

brummie1875 said:


> *All are possibly worth repairing dependent on whether it's for monetary gain or sentimental value. As above a trip to the local watchmakers/repairers for a quote would be the first port of call followed by some internet searching for sales achieved prices if the selling option is desired.*
> *If its sentimental value that's the reason for repairing then dependent upon cost it's which one you decide on repairing first.*
> *But the first thing to do is see if they can be repaired in either case. * :thumbsup:


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


brummie1875 said:


> *All are possibly worth repairing dependent on whether it's for monetary gain or sentimental value. As above a trip to the local watchmakers/repairers for a quote would be the first port of call followed by some internet searching for sales achieved prices if the selling option is desired.*
> *If its sentimental value that's the reason for repairing then dependent upon cost it's which one you decide on repairing first.*
> *But the first thing to do is see if they can be repaired in either case. * :thumbsup:


Thanks Brummie1875....I'll see what a watch restorer / repairer says....all these watches still work, but have been stored away for decades, so would need some attention.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pud (Jan 26, 2017)

chris_s said:


> Do they run? If so do they keep time? Do you want to keep a vintage look, or restore to as new condition? As has been said, check in with a repairer to see what's what, they should be able to provide a quote, depending upon what needs doing, and how far you want them restored.
> If it were me, and they run and keep time, then I would just run them once a month or so to keep them going.


Thanks Chris, yes they do run, but I haven't checked how accurate they are....will check them out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

It has been my experience not to take any watch to the local jeweller for repair. Many jewellers advertise watch repairs as part of their service but if you check, many of them do not have an in-store watchmaker. These jewellers will take your watch and say they will give you an estimate. They then send your watch to an actual watchmaker, get his estimate, which say was £50.. they then double it and then tell you it will cost £100.

By far and away, your best bet is to find a local watchmaker and get an estimate directly. A friend of mine once told me she got an estimate of $300 to get her watch sorted. Luckily she had not decided yet. I told her to take it to a local watchmaker I have used. It ended up costing her $125 & he gave her a guarantee as well.


----------



## Pud (Jan 26, 2017)

Roddyjb said:


> It has been my experience not to take any watch to the local jeweller for repair. Many jewellers advertise watch repairs as part of their service but if you check, many of them do not have an in-store watchmaker. These jewellers will take your watch and say they will give you an estimate. They then send your watch to an actual watchmaker, get his estimate, which say was £50.. they then double it and then tell you it will cost £100.
> 
> By far and away, your best bet is to find a local watchmaker and get an estimate directly. A friend of mine once told me she got an estimate of $300 to get her watch sorted. Luckily she had not decided yet. I told her to take it to a local watchmaker I have used. It ended up costing her $125 & he gave her a guarantee as well.


 Thank you Roddyjb, sound advice. I had my Watch serviced by an independent watch maker a couple of years ago....think I will ask him.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

You're welcome.

Sometime later I actually found out the jeweller she had taken it to, actually used the same watchmaker for their repairs. They had even more than doubled his cost.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Oh yes... *Welcome aboard!*


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

If all three were mine, on looks alone I'd have the Smiths one serviced/overhauled first. Very nice looking watch.


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Stowa- nice look.


----------

